# S0285



## salligood (Jun 14, 2019)

Does anyone code for this? Pre Screening Colonoscopy consultation ? Do most payers besides Medicare pay?


----------



## AthensCoder (Jun 14, 2019)

Hello,

I use this code for all my commercial payers when appropriate and have been getting paid.


----------



## kristiaustin (Nov 22, 2019)

I just recently had this come up in my office as well.  So how did your practice determine the charge for S0285?


----------



## cedwards (Jan 30, 2020)

We use this code for Anthem (certain plans), Cigna and Connecticare and get paid.


----------

